# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  how do I make my pixie frog to grow faster?

## African bullfrogs

I'm not really sure how old my pixie is, but s/he hasn't grown that much in a month. I was just wondering how i can make him or her grow faster.

----------


## SCF

There's a couple options....

1. You can pray for it.

2. Steroids.

3. Order it to.

4. Just kidding, just take good care of it, vary it's diet, make sure it's not overly stressed, make sure it's enclosure meets it's needs. Genetics do play a role in growth. Just try to be patient, and don't take steps 1-3 too seriously. Well especially step 2, DO NOT DO THAT  :Wink:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> There's a couple options....
> 
> 1. You can pray for it.
> 
> 2. Steroids.
> 
> 3. Order it to.
> 
> 4. Just kidding, just take good care of it, vary it's diet, make sure it's not overly stressed, make sure it's enclosure meets it's needs. Genetics do play a role in growth. Just try to be patient, and don't take steps 1-3 too seriously. Well especially step 2, DO NOT DO THAT


Lmao!!!

----------


## SCF

In all seriousness though, we decided that we would love ours no matter what the sex or how big it got. I definitely would not over feed in hopes for it to become bigger. Everyone here generally agrees on using the "15 minute rule" (giving it as much as it can eat in 15 minutes) when feeding a juvi daily. Your pets rely on you to take care of them. They do not chose to be big or small or male or female. I would appreciate it for them being them. People have thumbnail dart frogs that are literally the size of your thumbnail, and they love them.  :Wink:

----------

GrifTheGreat

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> In all seriousness though, we decided that we would love ours no matter what the sex or how big it got. I definitely would not over feed in hopes for it to become bigger. Everyone here generally agrees on using the "15 minute rule" (giving it as much as it can eat in 15 minutes) when feeding a juvi daily. Your pets rely on you to take care of them. They do not chose to be big or small or male or female. I would appreciate it for them being them. People have thumbnail dart frogs that are literally the size of your thumbnail, and they love them.


Well spoken and fully agreed upon!  :Smile:

----------


## SCF

Your pet is literally looking up to you to take care of it. =)

----------


## African bullfrogs

true thanks

----------


## African bullfrogs

Ok now its getting weird... One of my baby pixie frogs has not grown since i got him. I got him 39 days ago!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Ok now its getting weird... One of my baby pixie frogs has not grown since i got him. I got him 39 days ago!


What are you feeding it?

How much? 

How often?

----------


## African bullfrogs

Every other day. I throw in a bunch of crickets but he only eats about 3 then stops.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Every other day. I throw in a bunch of crickets but he only eats about 3 then stops.


Do you gutload the crickets? 3 isn't enough even if gutloaded. You need to offer a more diverse diet. Don't forget to also dust with a reptile multivitamin once a week and with a calcium powder with Vitamin D3 every other feeding to every couple feedings.

----------


## Lija

and babies should be fed every day.

----------


## African bullfrogs

Ok thanks

----------


## DeeDub

Do you have more than one?

-----------------
Thanks
DW

----------


## Bruce

That is strange... Could you posts some before and after pics of him please?  Also can you give me some basic tank conditions, such as water, heating methods, temps, humidity, substrate, last time he passed waste?

----------


## DeeDub

If this is the same Pyxie you got from all reptiles it isn't growing.g because its an adult.

-----------------
Thanks
DW

----------


## Herpguy

It is likely you have a frog that simply does not have the genetics to grow big.  In the African Bullfrog book they talk about specimens that never break 3", even as males.  These frogs never live long, as in the wild they would quickly be eaten by their faster-growing siblings.

----------

GrifTheGreat

----------


## African bullfrogs

Picture 10 of 14 from African bullfrogs

----------


## African bullfrogs

is there anything wrong with him because he wont eat anymore? I really dont know what to do

----------


## Lija

It looks healthy and  female to me, however it is still too early to state it with 100% certainty. females grow slower, that might be an answer.

 in your case i would feed every day and make sure crickets are gut loaded, as well try to feed variety of foods, crickets are not the most nutritious food out there. is it your enclosure in one of the pics of an album? with crickets and hornworms? if so  it is very very dry.

 pls answer trouble in the enclosure questions here we will try to help you.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Answer these question per Lija's request and repost the answers here in your thread.

http://www.frogforum.net/african-bul...enclosure.html

Thank you!

----------


## African bullfrogs

This is the enclosure

----------


## bullfrog1986

whats on the other half?

----------


## African bullfrogs

Its still just dirt

----------


## bullfrog1986

I think forget the crickets for now. I dont feed mine crickets anymore just worms and morio worms. and also if you have a few dollars maybe see if you could get some kind of plant for them it might make them more at home which could help the growth rate

----------


## African bullfrogs

Ya the only problem about the feeding thing is that i dont know anywhere near me anymore that carry anthing other then super worms and crickets and basic stuff like that  :Frown:

----------


## Herpguy

Superworms are a perfect food, you can completely raise an African bullfrog on exclusively supplemented superworms.  Also, they're not hard to breed at all if you want to go that route.

----------


## African bullfrogs

OK good to know because i thought they were more like a treat

----------


## bullfrog1986

ive been feeding my guy wax worm, nightcrawlers just mostly worms really and well you can see how fast he grows

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> OK good to know because i thought they were more like a treat


Superworms are normally a treat for most frogs, but Pyxi Frogs can handle them a little easier than others. They are similar to Mealworms, but have far less chitin. They are a good source of protein.

----------

